# Youth Beautiful Pen Summer Challenge contest



## mredburn (Jun 1, 2013)

Its here!

.................. *Youth Beautiful Pen Summer Challenge*

Come one!  Come all!

Ladies and Gentlemen! Boys and Girls,  Turners of all ages!  (well up to 16)
Step right up and join this summers fun for all! 
*The Beautiful Youth Pen making Challenge!*

There will be* Fame! Glory! aand Fantastic Pens!*

We had such a blast in the Birthday Blast with the Youth Beautiful Pen Contest that I have decided to have a Summer Edition. So grab a Child, several if  you have them, make a pen with them and submit it into the contest.  There will be 2 age groups again.  14 - 16 and under 14 Your age group is determined by your age  On  June 1st 2013

If your over 16, even if you act like a child You may not enter! There is nothing more embarrassing than being beaten by a small child in a pen
making contest.  Im  just trying to save your egos here.



Youth Beautiful Pen “Summer Challenge” contest Rules
This contest is for our youngest members and turners, as well as our adult members and their children  to make a pen and compete in the Summer  Challenge pen competition, competing only within their own age groups. There will be 2 divisions. Ages 14 to 16 and under 14 years of age. Your age group is determined by your age on the start of June 1st 2013.

Only Ball Point Pens are allowed. NO roller balls or Fountain pens will be accepted.
No laser work or cnc produced pens or parts are allowed. 
It must be made from a commercially available kit.
For this competition there will be no modifications to the kits allowed. 
Adults may assist in the turning of the pen but the entrants must have “hands on” in the making of the pen. (Under 14 category)
The pen may not have been posted anywhere before the June 1st deadline. 
Up to three pictures of the pen may be submitted there will be an entry form to submit your pen.

The contest will start on June First and entries will be due no later than Sunday the 23rd at 11:59pm EST. Entry Forms will be available shortly. Pictures will be posted and a poll or polls will be taken to determine the Winning  Pens. Depending on the amount of submissions we may need to have more than 1 poll to select the winning pens. 
Submissions:
All entries are due 11:59pm EST. Sunday June 23rd, All entries will be posted as they are submitted.
You must use the entry form that will be provided to submit your pen.
YOU MUST SUBMIT THE PEN UNDER YOUR PARENTS/GRANDPARENTS/ADULT USER NAME. If your old enough to be a member you may use your own member name.
The full name and address of the member the pen is submitted under must be on file in their profile.
The first poll(s) will be posted on June 24th, and voting will end on June 29th (if we have to we will extend the voting into July for follow up polls), the final polls will be posted and the voting results will become public at that time. 


14-16  age group
1st place 
2nd place 
3rd place
4th  place 


Under 14 age group
1-	Grand Prize  Best pen Under 14
2-	First place pen  by a Young Man
3-	First place pen by a Young lady
     Second place 
    Third  place 

Rules are subject to change for clarification or safety. You may win only once.

Please take the time to teach your child the safety rules for working with the tools we use. Have fun and show us your Beautiful pens!
__________________


----------



## mredburn (Jun 1, 2013)

*The Youth  Beautiful Pen contest Prize list.*

*14-16 age group*
First Place     ……………....…5 Black Ti Zen roller ball kits, From the ClassicNib
…………………………………..   $50.00 gift certificate from Exotic Blanks
…………………………………..     Iap Hat  from Jeff

Second Place ……………….Snake skin blanks by Its_Virgil
………………………………………$25.00 gift /cash from Serenity Wood Works
…………………………………..     Iap Hat  from Jeff


Third Place…………………. Blanks from  mpmopg 
………………………………………$25.00 gift certificate from Exotic blanks
…………………………………..     Iap Hat  from Jeff


Fourth Place………………….Blanks from Parkland Turner group 3
…………………………………..     Iap Hat  from Jeff


*Under 14 age group*

*Grand prize for best pen under 14* 

5 Chrome Zen Roller Ball Kits from the  ClassicNib
$50 gift certificate from Exotic Blanks
Iap  hat from Jeff

First place pen by a young man

Falcon pen kit  from Smitty
$25 cash/gift certificate from Serenity Wood Works
Boxes and kits from Oldman5050
     Iap Hat  from Jeff

First place by a Young Lady

Blanks from Spanx 
Pen kits from Parkland Turner
$25 gift certificate from Exotic Blanks
   Iap Hat  from Jeff

Second Place

Kits and blanks from Eborraga
$25 gift certificate from Exotic blanks
    Iap Hat  from Jeff

Third place

Blanks from Healydays
$25 gift certificate from Exotic Blanksa
     Iap Hat  from Jeff


*Random Drawing Prizes*
Pen Kits from  Parkland Turner group 1
Kits and blanks from cwolfs69
Kits and blanks from Carl Fisher
Blanks from spanx
3 hats from Jeff
12 patches from Jeff
6 flash lights from Jeff


----------



## mredburn (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like to take the time to personally thank all of  you that donated to the Youth pen contest.

Ed Mcdonnell    Parkland turner
Pen Package 1 
2 – PSI 24k Slimline Pro Pen
2 – PSI 24k Slimline Pro Pencil
2 – PSI Satin Slimline Pro Pen
2 – PSI Satin Slimline Pro Pencil
Bushings
8mm Drill Bit

Pen Package 2 
1 – PSI Diva T/N / Rodium Pen
1 – PSI Satin Vertex Click Pen
1 – PSI 24k Executive Pen
1 – PSI 24k Polaris Twist
Bushings
3/8” Drill Bit

Blank Assortment:
1 – Washington Palm (*)
2 – Laminated Color Wood (2 types)
1 – Spalted Orange (*)
1 - Wild Tamarind (*)
1 – Brazilian Beauty Leaf (*)
1 – Orchid Tree (*)
6 – Acrylic (various colors / types
1 – Zebrawood
1 – Kingwood
1 – Bocote
1 – Purpleheart
1 – Canarywood
1 – Cocobolo
3 – Corian (various), drilled and tubed for 7mm slims
(*) Urban Harvest in South Florida - most from Hurricane Wilma.


Ernie Borraga – IAP name EBorraga – blanks and kits

Phil – IAP name mpmopg – set of 5 Alumilite blanks

Serenity Wood Works – 2 x $25 gift card/cash

Charlie – IAP name cwolfs69 – pen kit and blanks 

Mike- IAP name healeydays - small priority box of misc blanks – if I can get the home state of the winner of my box, I might be able to do something state related for one of the casted blanks...

Classic Nib – IAP name Oklahoman – Roy - 5 chrome and 5 black titanium Zen Roller ball kits from "The Classic Nib" Roy

Exotic Blanks – $200.00 in Gift certificates

Smitty’s Pen Works - Marksman Falcon a blank and a set of bushings. With shipping to the recipient. Value $35.00/$40.00 USD give or take a tad.

Don – IAP name: Its_virgil - I'll make a two sets of snake skin blanks. I can pick the kit or the winner can tell me what kit. Either way is fine.

Carl Fisher – IAP name Carl Fisher - 2 creekline kits and a small flat rate box of blanks

David - Oldman5050 – some pen boxes and a couple of kits

Dale – Spanx – a couple of roughed out segmented blanks - A couple of roughed out blanks

Dee – DeeRPhoto - a pack of blanks and a pen kit

And of course Jeff - 12 hats, 12 patches, and 6 flashlights.

Thank You very much


----------



## mredburn (Jun 1, 2013)

As soon as I have a response i will provide an entry form or other method of submitting your pen if an entry form is not possible

Feel free to post comments in this thread


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm glad I could help be a part of the contest.Thanks Mike.

Now get to work contestants and lets see those youthfull beauties


----------



## mredburn (Jun 1, 2013)

Its really great that so many of the members were willing to donate to benefit the kids. This contest is not sponsered and we have  a tremendous prize list from the generosity of both the businesses and the membership.  The thanks are really due to you and the others that are willing to support the kids.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 2, 2013)

With the summer upon us and so many things going on Please spread the word on the Youth Pen contest.  Its a great way to spend some meaningful time with the kids. 

thanks


----------



## mredburn (Jun 3, 2013)

Just  a reminder to start planning and making those pens. Lots of great prizes and best of all is the time spent with the kids.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 5, 2013)

Plenty of time to grab an errant child and make a pen for the Summer Youth Pen making contest.   Im still awaiting word on an entry form.  I can always accept the entry by email if I need to.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 6, 2013)

It looks like a form is not forth coming at this time.  To submit your  pen Email the following to me .

1- Childs Name
2-Age group they are entering
3-Boy or Girl for the under 14 age group. 
4-Members IAP ID name if your old enough to have one.
Or the Adult sponsering the child if they are not.
5- Mailing Address.......... 

Up to 3 pictures of the pen.  1 of the child and the pen is appreciated  but not mandatory.

I will post them as soon as I can in a new thread for each age group.

Email The information and photos to  me at

sales@silverpenparts.com

None of your personal address information will be shared, or used other than to mail your prize to you.

thank you all.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 8, 2013)

A beautiful Saturday Morning. What a great day to make a pen.  Hopefully your working with your children this weekend to turn out a wonderful entry into the contest.   Any Questions? Thoughts?  Pens?   Looking forward to seeing some great entries.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 8, 2013)

Best of luck to all who enter...a good way to spend some time with your child or grandchild, or a friends child or grandchild.  Fun, learning and recognition - hard to beat and time better spent than in front of a screen.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 9, 2013)

Where's all the "I'm in!!!" posts?  Maybe everyone is so busy making pens they don't have time to post.....


Ed


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 9, 2013)

My Daughter is in...................


----------



## mredburn (Jun 9, 2013)

We have at least 2 entries.  Where are those kids making pens? Slap those controllers out of their hands and hand them a pen blank!  Its a great day to make a pen.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 10, 2013)

Dont forget  to take the time and get that pen in.    Its a great day to make a pen with your child or children if you have them.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sure everyone is on summer break. So take some time out of the day and help the kids make a pen. You may convince them that it would be a good father's day present.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish there were some kids that lived near me that I could help make a pen. :frown:

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Jun 10, 2013)

A couple of the prizes I have received to disperse among the contestants.

Hats, flash lights in 3 colors (red shown) blue and green , patches, and  magnets,  all with the IAP logo from Jeff at Iap, THe component sets from Roy at Classicnib.com  These are only a few of the great prizes we have for the kids.


----------



## BradG (Jun 11, 2013)

im just adjusting my birth certificate so I can prove I can enter this time


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

I can hardly wait


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2013)

On a couple of inquiries on the under 13 age group about how much does each child have to do to on the pen.

The answer is what ever they can do safely! We want the child to have fun and enjoy making a pen with you. We dont want the parent making the entire pen. The rest is up to you as a parent to judge each childs ability to do the work needed and assist them in doing it. Whether its just a careful eye on them or holding their hands in yours to guide them.  The Prizes are great but the best prize for them is the time spent with you. Keep it fun and keep it safe.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2013)

Just doin the bump


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with those who are concerned with how much the child did.My child is 9 and there's no way I'd let them run powered tools by theirself.That being said I don't think it is fair to put them in the same catagory with older children who can use all the power equipment by themselves.

It has been time well spent helping make a pen with my child and when they get older I'll be ok with letting them use the equipment by theirself if they have any interest.

Is their a way to separate it into 2 catagories?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2013)

Right now its separated into under 14 and 14 and over. Because of the time frame in which I went from deciding to host it to actually starting it I just picked the age groups we went with in the bash. One of my thoughts was to break it further down in age groups but we dont have a lot of history to go by. If I had made more age groups would we have had one child in each category?  i dont have  a problem separating the contest in to more age groups but we do have a slight issue concerning prize allotments.  I can revisit that and see  what works.  Not that the prize issue is a show stopper, there are more than enough prizes to go around. especially if the 14 and over age group doesnt show up.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 15, 2013)

Still lots of time to get a pen made and entered into the contest.  We have lots of great prizes and plenty of fun for everyone.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Morning, 8 days left to build a pen.  Take the time to share your hobby with a child. No better Fathers day than to share some shop time.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't wait until the last minute...  LOL


----------



## mredburn (Jun 17, 2013)

We have less than a week to go and yet there is still plenty of time to make a pen and get it in.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 17, 2013)

Spanx said:


> I agree with those who are concerned with how much the child did.My child is 9 and there's no way I'd let them run powered tools by theirself.That being said I don't think it is fair to put them in the same catagory with older children who can use all the power equipment by themselves.
> 
> It has been time well spent helping make a pen with my child and when they get older I'll be ok with letting them use the equipment by theirself if they have any interest.
> 
> Is their a way to separate it into 2 catagories?


 
I did the cutting of the blank. Angelina assisted me in the drilling. She squared the blanks herself (I was in arms reach). She did 90% of the turning herself, and I assisted getting to the ends (her hands on all the time). She did the sanding/micromesh/polish. I helped her with the assembly (she pushed the arm down herself).

But as you said she knows better than to go into the shop and touch anything without me in there.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 17, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Spanx said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with those who are concerned with how much the child did.My child is 9 and there's no way I'd let them run powered tools by theirself.That being said I don't think it is fair to put them in the same catagory with older children who can use all the power equipment by themselves.
> ...


 
As Mike said to me in an email - The idea is to keep them safe and do as much as each child can do. 

Rebecca, my 12 year old, made a poly clay pen - the only part I did was bake the blank in the oven, but I was there and watching when she had it on the lathe and drill press (sanding the ends). (she has made a number of other pens)

Joshua, my 6 year old, on the other hand required a lot of help and supervision. He did turn most of the pen and sanded/finished, but my hands were very close to him when he was turning (he has turned a handful of items before). 

I'm about 98% sure Josh won't sneak into the basement and try to turn something. So when I am done with whatever I am doing I "undo" things enough that he would not be able (yet) to figure out how to get something turned on.

It has been a real joy for me (and I think for them) to work on projects together.

Dave


----------



## mredburn (Jun 19, 2013)

Coming down to the wire.  Im looking for more pens and young pen makers. There are some great pens and room for lots more.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 19, 2013)

*Will she enter?*

Beuker . . Beuker . . .

I know he's been a little  busy, but Buzzz4's little Miss Katie makes an pretty awesome pen . . .


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 20, 2013)

86 hours left - 
tube the kit tonight
turn it tomorrow
finish it on Saturday
photo and submit on Sunday

A pen you may cherish for a long time . . .

Many of my fondest memories as a kid are building things with my Dad in the basement. This is a great chance to create some of those memories for your little ones!:biggrin:


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 20, 2013)

double


----------



## mredburn (Jun 20, 2013)

The end of another great day has your child made their pen yet?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmmmm, my youngest is only 41 --- since that is just 14 with a small transposition error, can she enter.  Of course she's on a cruise or something right now and might want me to do most of the steps.....


----------



## mredburn (Jun 20, 2013)

Works for me Smitty now if you just have a photo shopped picture of a small child with a pen  your good to go.  

But what happens when a real 14 year old makes a better pen?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 20, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Works for me Smitty now if you just have a photo shopped picture of a small child with a pen  your good to go.
> 
> But what happens when a real 14 year old makes a better pen?



I blame mine on my 10 year old (almost) granddaughter.:biggrin: You know I might have a picture of her with a pen in hand.......


----------



## mredburn (Jun 22, 2013)

Its the last weekend for the Youth pen contest and its time to get off your duff and make a pen  with your child.  Sunday night is the cut off.   Better get crackin.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey at the rate it's going can Angelina go up to the 14-16 year old...   LOL.


----------



## Fatdawg (Jun 22, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Its the last weekend for the Youth pen contest and its time to get off your duff and make a pen with your child. Sunday night is the cut off. Better get crackin.


 
I hope they keep you busy  posting entries tomorrow!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 22, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Beuker . . Beuker . . .
> 
> I know he's been a little  busy, but Buzzz4's little Miss Katie makes an pretty awesome pen . . .



She's working on it and brother and sister want in on the action. So you can expect three Beuker postings tomorrow!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 23, 2013)

Here comes the First of out last minute hold outs. 

Welcome Ethan  Bradford   our next  14-16  age group.

"PSI gunmetal bolt action. Not sure of the wood. If was part of a box that was purchased.

















Great Job Ethan


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 23, 2013)

I made some with my Grandkids over the weekend but "Pops" did the majority of the work.  Maybe next year they will be able to enter.


----------

